# My low blood sugar attack & confusing it w/ DR symptoms



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

This morning, I had a hypoglycemia attack which I confused with increased DR symptoms. I was very sick for about 5-10 minutes until drank a soda, which brought me back to normal. I am still recovering mentally from it. I was scared.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i don't have hypoglycemia but i always noticed that soda or skittles relieve my symptoms a bit.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hypoglycemia, to me, feels quite similar to the day in day out drudgery of DR. I cannot tell, until the machines tells me the number. I actually have a blood sugar machine because sometimes when I'm feeling my DR stronger than usual, it can be slightly low sugar. The two are a similar feeling...with DR being the cerebral symptoms of it, absent the physical signs.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

woah dude i did that a couple months ago. i was driving around and all of a sudden i started fading out while i was driving and i was stuck in stopped traffic on the freeway. i had to yell at myself and tell myself to stay awake stay awake stay awake (which i dont know if i was saying this to my body or my brain). well i got disgusting mcdonalds food in time before i fainted but the weird thing is i didn't feel better until a couple of hours later. i still don't really know if it was dp or hypoglycemia as that slipping away feeling felt a bit like a mixture between passing out and feeling dped. it was probably a bit of both but it was annoying when it didn't go away once i ate food lol. ey i'd rather assume it's some good ol hypoglycemia. i'm glad you're okay! gotta keep the blood sugar stable! go eat. right now. lol. i seriously eat small amounts of food constantly all day. it seems to help.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

oh, lol also before i knew what dp was, i used to get nervous at gymnastics meets and "my blood sugar would always get low". turns out it was dp the whole time cause i kept eating and it still felt like i was in an effin dream. but it's tricky.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Mmmm, yes. Yours may have been the DP, but the symptoms really are quite similar in many respects. Most of us who have DR are more sensitive to it, a doctor will tell you 70 and above is normal if you don't have diabetes, down to about 60 you will feel increased derealization, light headed, slight anxiety. Below 60 for me is when the physical symptoms kick in. Mini-blackouts, severe anxiety, and your body released adrenaline as well which makes your heart pound like an SOB. Definitely not things we need on top of our problems! I h ave a feeling that your sugar may have been low, when it drops so low for me, I don't feel "normal" again for a good while after my sugar level has been restored. It can be a traumatic experience.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ahaha that sounds like the most excellent recipe for dp right there :lol:


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yea it is tricky, if you think about it, the brain runs off glucose.. and in diseased brains, the medical scans have shown decreased glucose uptake in some areas (and increased in others) I have thought about this before , that a small part of our brains constnatly have low blood sugar, not because there isn't enough in our system but because the absorption mechanism is screwed up


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

The way I feel right now, despite being in my usual pit of DR hell, is kind of cheerful and relaxed. Why? because I thought I was dying earlier before I knew it was my sugar, I just knew the DR beast finally was having me for dinner, gizzards and all. :shock:


----------



## timsbookshelfdotcom (Nov 13, 2009)

i've gotten that before, i hate that feeling. i get shaky, hot flashes, weak feeling. it passes pretty quick though if you get some sugar in you. i've found that soda really does it to me. all the sugar in it really forces your pancreas into overdrive. once the sugar rush is gone the insulin is still coming heavy and brings your blood sugar down pretty low, if your prone to hypoglycemia.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

I can totally relate. While I don't 'officially' have hypoglycaemia (I have had loads of blood sugar tests done in the past, because I kept getting episodes of the symptoms, but because the tests were not when I was in the midst of an actual episode, they weren't really useful) I do get attacks of it sometimes. And yes, when I remember them before DP, there were definitely similarities. Again it is not suprising, as I find that the symptoms also are a bit like anxiety in a way - which I suppose would make sense as your body would is in a stress state. Glucose is needed for all your body processes, not least converting neurotransmitter precursors into the actual neurotransmitter so it is logical that a lack of it would produce DP symptoms.


----------

